# Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow?



## Paddylift (29. Mai 2020)

Servus Community,

Mein PC-Setup sieht wie folgt aus.

Mainboard: Msi x570 gaming edge wifi
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700x
GPU: Rtx 2070 Super Asus
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure power 11 600w teilmodular
Dazu habe ich eine SSD und eine HDD 
Ram: crucial 2x8 GB 2666 MHz. (nicht meckern... Die werden noch auf 3200 MHz aufgerüstet.)

Das ganze steckt in einem MIDI-Tower von Deepcool Tasseract 

Leider ist in der Front des Gehäuses nur ein Lüfter einbaubar. 

Ich hätte gern eure Empfehlungen für ein Gehäuse mit vorne 3 Lüftern und wenn möglich auch für unter 100€. Ich möchte mich mit dem aktuellen Gehäuse nicht, in den wohl sehr warm werdenden, Sommer trauen und deshalb will ich eins mit wirklich gutem Airflow. 

Bitte nur konstruktive Beiträge  

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2020)

Also dieses Gehäuse, das schaut nach einem CSL Rechner aus
DeepCool Tesseract SW schwarz ab &euro;'*'50,92 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Paddylift schrieb:


> Bitte nur konstruktive Beiträge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bau doch einfach oben hinten einen Lüfter hin und klebe den Lüfterplatz davor zu. Dann geht es vorne rein und hinten und oben hinten raus. Das sollte reichen. Notfalls noch einen in die Seite einblasend. Muss man sehen, ob da was passt mit der Grafikkarte. Notfalls schmale Lüfter

Wenn Du unbedingt neu kaufen willst, schau Dir diese mal an:
z.B. dieses Fractal Design Meshify C Dark ab &euro;' '87,69 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Oder hier allgemeiner: PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: Fractal Design Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LightLoop (29. Mai 2020)

YouTube


----------



## The-Unliving (29. Mai 2020)

Seitenteil  wech offenlassen.. einfachste lösung


----------



## The-Unliving (29. Mai 2020)

Hab nie was gesagt sorry


----------



## Shinna (29. Mai 2020)

Auch meine Empfehlung wäre das Meshify C von Fractal Design. Wenn es etwas günstiger sein soll ist das Phanteks P400A eine Alternative. Phanteks Eclipse P400A schwarz ab &euro;' '69,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## The-Unliving (29. Mai 2020)

Sharkoon sind eigentlich meistens rechtt gut PREIS/Leistung Gehäuse anschlüsse achten Frontpanells


----------



## The-Unliving (29. Mai 2020)

Lieber billige wasser kühlung von Xsilence Die meisten Gehäuse haben zu kurze füße und und saugen viel staub an.. dann lieber billiges großes gehäuse mit netzteil oben Montiert
und wkü im deckel nach hinten geht auch
Thermisch netzteil unten gut in der praxis schnell verstaubt
Kühlleistung rapide abnimmt

weniger stress außen abnehmbarer luftfilter aber  bitte nur wo es sein muss->netzteil jah air out nidBtw. Mädelz modddenen eh optisch... *Lach
Kauft einen wenn gro´mit mainboard schlitten... oder giebts die nimmer... ?
 Ja 42

Lieber spielzimmer als staubraum Zwar des hundertste edit hier:
Compact nich gut für hardware
naja 75 watt graka gehts PCI-e gespeißt  ->1650 ohnne super hab nur ne 750Ti


----------



## Shinna (29. Mai 2020)

The-Unliving schrieb:


> Sharkoon sind meistens recht gut


Guter Witz


----------



## Paddylift (29. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Meinungen. 

Das Meshify C sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus


----------



## ursmii (30. Mai 2020)

und hier noch eines hintendrein:  CoolerMaster H500P Mesh

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die front- und den back-lüfter kannst du auch über ein phobya kabel auf 7V drosseln, dann ist alles flüsterleise (ausser der grafikkarte)
in diesem werkelte ein 3750X & eine 2080TI


----------



## v3nom (30. Mai 2020)

Meshify!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2020)

Paddylift schrieb:


> Das Meshify C sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus


Gut, wenn es schwarze Kisten sein dürfen, geht auch sowas, dann aber mit zwei zusätzlichen Lüftern
be quiet! Pure Base 500 schwarz, schallgedämmt ab &euro;'*'65,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wirklich schön ist das sowas, aber dann wird es teuer, sehr teuer ... 
be quiet! Dark Base 700 schwarz ab &euro;'*'163,24 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das preislich günstigste was wir empfehlen ist dieses Schmuckstück mit Echtglasfenster, hat dann aber nur 120mm Lüfter, ist aber kleiner, auch ein Vorteil
Kolink Castle ab &euro;'*'44,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Mai 2020)

Fractal Design Meshify S2, was sonst? 
immer wieder für unter 140,- bei amazon... (180,- gezahlt (würde es immer wieder machen))


----------



## J_W (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo Paddylift,

ich setze bei meinen PCs auf das bequiet! Pure Base 500 (mit Fenster) und das bequiet! Pure Base 600. Beide Gehäuse sind deutlich unter 100€ zu haben und lassen auch CPU-Kühler mit etwas mehr Höhe zu (Pure Base 600: bis 165mm, Pure Base 500: 190mm). Für eine Luftkühlung sind beide zu empfelen, wenn du sie dir neu kaufst sind bei beiden auch schon jeweils zwei PureWings 2 vorinstalliert (einer in der Front, einer im Heck). Zusätzlich sind die Gehäuse gedämmt. Falls du über eine Wasserkühlung nachdenkst, kann ich dir das Pure Base 500 ans Herz legen, denn dort hast du auch im Deckel die Möglichkeit, Radiatoren mit Staubfilter anzubringen (geht beim Pure Base 600 theoretisch auch, da musst du aber eine Abdeckung an der Gehäuseoberseite herausnehmen - das ist etwas friemelig und du hast dann auch keinen eingebauten Stabfilter dort.).

Sowohl beim Pure Base 500 als auch beim Pure Base 600 können bis zu drei Lüfter in der Front montiert werden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Mai 2020)

bequiet! (nur echt mit ausrufezeichen)  kann gute NT aber das wars auch schon. lüfter sind im besten fall das untere mittelfeld, tower eine thermische vollkatastrophe (USB-C standard im jahr 2020, fehlanzeige )
finger weg!!! (mit 3 ausrufezeichen) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinna (31. Mai 2020)

Nen Kolink habe ich vor kurzem bei einem Freund verbaut. War dieses Kolink Observatory RGB Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - sc&#8230; aber ausser dem Bling Bling nehmen die sich nicht viel.

Das Case selber ist für die Preisklasse ok. Kabelmanagement geht gut von der Hand. SSDs kannst auf der Rückseite vom Mainboard Tray verbauen. Tunnel fürs NT. So weit so gut. Was nervt ist, dass man die Slotblenden raus brechen muss. Gut in der Preisklasse zu verschmerzen. Der Lufteinlass links und rechts zwischen Frontpanel und Seitenteil ist vll. 2cm breit. Die Lüfter in der Front sitzen sehr dicht vorm Panel. Da ist nicht soviel mit Luft "ansaugen".

Wenns günstig sein soll Phanteks (zbsp. PHANTEKS Eclipse P300 Air Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass -&#8230; ) ansonsten halt wirklich einfach zum Meshify greifen. Was dann besser wäre ist entsprechend teurer.


----------



## Ru3bo (31. Mai 2020)

Die Gehäuse von BeQuiet, bis auf das 500 DX, sind halt fast komplett zu. Die Silent Gehäuse haben ja Dämmung, aber das bringt halt Airflow Nachteile und dann wird es lauter, wenn du niedrigere Temperaturen willst. Dämmung hilft gegen manche Geräusche, die nicht durch geringe Umdrehung der Lüfter erzeugt werden.
Mesh Gehäuse haben generell ein guten Airflow und sind deswegen oft auch leise. Mit dem Meshify C oder dem großen Bruder Meshify S2, das aber eher um 140€ hockt, machst du nichts falsch, von Phanteks gibt es noch das P400A, auch mit RGB und drei vorinstallierten Lüftern. 
Da nicht bei allen Gehäusen drei Lüfter dabei sind, kannst du dir noch einen dazu kaufen. Je nach Größe entweder die 140mm Variante oder die 120mm Variante. Die sind relativ billig aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Shinna (31. Mai 2020)

Das was bei "günstigen Cases" an Lüftern mitgeliefert wird, ist meistens Mist. Es sind häufig halt keine PWM Lüfter und dem entsprechend ist da nichts mit einstellen. Mit Glück hat man bei den RBG Varianten, an dem mitgelieferten Controller, eine Möglichkeit die Drehzahl einzustellen. Lüfterkurven sind dort aber idR auch nicht möglich. Das ist dann eher wie bei einem Fön. 3 Einstellungen von wenig bis viel. 

Generell verstehe ich auch nicht warum viele beim Case und den Lüftern so knausern. Das kauft man einmal. Bezahlt gleich etwas mehr und hat dann über viele Jahr "Ruhe".  Etwas Pflege und Wartung setze ich dabei voraus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Es sind häufig halt keine PWM Lüfter und dem* entsprechend ist da nichts mit einstellen*..


Humbug ....


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Mai 2020)

Ich bin auch fürs Meshify C (siehe Signatur, wobei ich fast nie meine eigene Hardware empfehle ).
Die drei Lüfter vorne sind bei mir aber overkill und wurden nur eingebaut, weil ich mir einen 5er Pack Arctic gekauft habe. Die sinnvollste Konfig zum Gamen ist im Meshify C mMn 2x 120 mm vorne und 1x 120 hinten. Der dritte Lüfter bläst schon einen Teil der Luft in den Netzteilschacht und außerdem muss dann die vordere Netzteilschachtabdeckung entfernt werden. 140 mm sind im Meshify C möglich, dann laufen aber die Blattspitzen des Lüfters häufig an den Befestigungsstreben für die 120er vorbei wodurch mit zusätzlichen Wirbeln und damit Geräuschentwicklung zu rechnen ist. 
Deshalb meine Empfehlung: 3x Arctic P12 PWM (PST) (2x vorne, 1x hinten), die Orignallüfter drehen viel zu schnell und sind im Idle nicht leise zu bekommen. Die würde ich an deiner Stelle sofort ausbauen (und verkaufen).
Allgemein ist das Meshify C ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, wenngleich nicht perfekt. Es hat ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zwischen Airflow und Lautstärke, ist solide verarbeitet und eines der kompakteren ATX Gehäuse mit ausreichend Platz für rießige CPU-Kühler und sehr lange Grafikkarten. 
Punkte die mich stören:
1. Nur 2x Front USB 3.0
2. Das Sichtfenster ist geschraubt. Wesentlich besser gefallen mir Seitenfenster mit Scharnieren (siehe Lancool II). Bis sich solche Konstruktionen durchsetzen (ich hoffe es zumindest) werden aber noch Jahre vergehen. 
3. Netzteilabdeckung muss für den dritten 120er entfernt werden.

Das einzige was man Fractal Design wirklich vorwerfen kann, ist, dass sie etwas stagnieren und kaum Innovationen liefern. Dafür machen Sie aber auch wenig falsch (abgesehen vom Era). Hätte das Lancool II bessere Temperaturen hätte ich mir vermutlich dieses gekauft. Bis davon aber die neue Version mit veränderter Front kommt, werden vermutlich Monate vergehen. Außerdem befürchte ich, dass die neue Front im Lancool wesentlich mehr Staub ins Gehäuse befördert, als das "Stoff"-Mesh des Meshify C.


----------



## claster17 (1. Juni 2020)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> die Orignallüfter drehen viel zu schnell und sind im Idle nicht leise zu bekommen. Die würde ich an deiner Stelle sofort ausbauen (und verkaufen).



Die Standardlüfter lassen sich problemlos auf unhörbare Drehzahlen drosseln.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juni 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Standardlüfter lassen sich problemlos auf unhörbare Drehzahlen drosseln.



Die drehen mit minimal 1200 UPM das reicht bereits zum Gamen und für Benches und das ist mir beim Arbeiten zu laut. De Facto gibt es keine unhörbaren Lüfter, die ausreichend Volumenstrom befördern. Meine Arctic P12 sind wirklich leise. Aber trotzdem bei 200 UPM und leicht darüber hörbar.  Klar man kann die Standardlüfter drin lassen, die Arctic sind aber nicht teurer, schaufeln absolut ausreichend Luft, mehr Luft bei gleicher Lautstärke und gehen im Idle viel leiser.
Natürlich kann man sich an schnell laufende Lüfter gewöhnen, aber schön ist das nicht, und vor allem ist die Umstellung jedes mal rießig, wenn man zuvor am (semi-) passiven Notebook gearbeitet hat.


----------



## claster17 (1. Juni 2020)

Wenn du nur auf 1200 RPM kommst, stimmt was mit deiner Lüftersteuerung nicht, denn ich komme auf unter 500.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2020)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Die drehen mit minimal 1200 UPM


Mainboardsteuerung auf DC umstellen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juni 2020)

Ok, dann sind die Lüfter doch nicht so übel, wie angenommen. War bei mir sowieso egal. Die Arctic P12 wurden vor dem Meshify C gekauft, damit war die Sache gegessen und im Define C des Bekannten ist ein lowEnd ASRock Board verbaut (B450M-HDV  , den Rechner habe ich* nicht* konfiguriert ). Dann liegt es ziemlich sicher am Board.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2020)

Die Standardlüfter von Fractal sind hervorragend


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juni 2020)

Ich würde sagen sie sind solide. Man hört doch ein gewisses Rattern, auch wenn das nur bei leiser Umgebung auffällt.


----------



## Rolk (3. Juni 2020)

Bei meinem R4 habe ich vor ein paar Wochen die Standartlüfter ausgetauscht, weil sie mittlerweile deutlich zu rattern angefangen haben. Früher fand ich sie bei 5V oder 7V ok. Sonderlich viel genutzt wurde der Rechner eigentlich auch nicht.


----------

